# canaries or parakeets?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

so.. my dear mother has decided that she's going to get me a bird or two and she wanted to get me a parrot, but unfortunately she wanted me to keep it in my bedroom(she was talking like cockatoo parrots) and i've explained to her that you can't keep big parrots in bedrooms and they need to be in communal living rooms or whatever bla bla bla

but..

i've thought about parakeets or canaries. can i keep a pair of these in my bedroom? is there anything bigger like lovebirds i can keep in there or am i just pushing it?


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

lovebirds are ok but they are bleeding noisy you wont want them screaming in ya lug ole first thing, especially as you want em in the bedroom.
have a look at bourkes parakeets similar in size to a budgie and they have nice colours not noisy and quite sociable, a pair would be ok.

just my opinions.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Just be aware that birds make a lot of mess (not to mention noise) with poo, feathers, seed and dust. It is not ideal having them in your bedroom for this reason.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I kept budgies, a cockatiel, finches and lovebirds in my bedroom when I lived with my parents. Not an experience I'd like to re live as they can be so noisy in the mornings with the exception of the finches. Male canaries have quite a loud voice when they are singing so I can imagine that would be annoying as soon as the sun comes up. They also create quite a bit of dust, seed husks and loose feathers that float about the room and my budgies used to poo on the curtain top as that was their favourite place to sit when out, which was a pain to get to to clean 

Cockatoos are one of the dustiest parrot species and also extremely loud so far from ideal to be kept in a bedroom. Also consider if your neighbours bedroom (if your house is terraced or semi) is next to yours (through the wall obviously lol) as a noisy bird could bring about complaints.

Is this bird for you or your Mum? Why does she want you to get a Cockatoo?


----------

